# 5 weeks into my cyclotren cycle...



## goonieboy2008 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi
I started 5 weeks ago cyclotren alone at 3 caps a days,when i started i weighed 223lbs now i am at 242lbs is that possible only on cyclotren???i am much bigger and my waist when up a bit but not dramatically,i ckecked and i am at 21%BF,i know that its not 19lbs of muscle but even there i didn't think by just taking cyclotren alone would make me gain so much and my diet is not bad but its not perfect either i wasnt checking that much the calories and macro but i was eating.
Yeah i know that its not 19lbs of lean muscle that i gained im 6'2" and when i look in the mirror i don't look fat at all i put maybe an inch or two on the waist but thats not bad its true that i have been eating a lot of carbs but i have been taking a lot of protein as well.I put 1 1/4" on my biceps.And my strenght is trough the roof i have been lifting weight i have never touched before.Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 5, 2009)

Woopty
Fucking
Doo

You probably put on about 16 pounds of water!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 5, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Woopty
> Fucking
> Doo
> 
> You probably put on about 16 pounds of water!



why do you say that?


----------



## goonieboy2008 (Feb 6, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Woopty
> Fucking
> Doo
> 
> You probably put on about 16 pounds of water!



Yes why do you say that??? i know its not ALL muscle but come on i look and i am freaking stronger.For sure i put on more then 3 pounds of muscle,i only took 3 caps a day i didn't go  over board with 4-5 caps a day so i don't know with i would have 16lbs of water retention.


----------



## elliptical22 (Feb 6, 2009)

I understand from literature, the over use of  cyclotren  has side effects like:
Possible side effects include acne, hair loss, hair growth on the face (in women), aggressiveness, irritability, and increased levels of estrogen. discontinue use and call a physician or licensed qualified health care professional immediately if you experience rapid heartbeat, dizziness, blurred vision, or otehr similar symptoms.
I did not notice water retention as side effect of it.  Really water retention is due to cyclotren ?


----------



## goonieboy2008 (Feb 6, 2009)

elliptical22 said:


> I understand from literature, the over use of  cyclotren  has side effects like:
> Possible side effects include acne, hair loss, hair growth on the face (in women), aggressiveness, irritability, and increased levels of estrogen. discontinue use and call a physician or licensed qualified health care professional immediately if you experience rapid heartbeat, dizziness, blurred vision, or otehr similar symptoms.
> I did not notice water retention as side effect of it.  Really water retention is due to cyclotren ?



Yes cyclotren can cause water retention when over used but i was only on 3 caps a day and the first 2 weeks i was on 2 caps a day.So i don't think that have over used it.For sure i have maybe some water retention but probably not 16 lbs of water retention like the other guy says


----------



## elliptical22 (Feb 6, 2009)

goonieboy2008 said:


> Yes cyclotren can cause water retention when over used but i was only on 3 caps a day and the first 2 weeks i was on 2 caps a day.So i don't think that have over used it.For sure i have maybe some water retention but probably not 16 lbs of water retention like the other guy says



General guidelines for safe using cyclotren is 
"Take one capsule with breakfast and another capsule 30
minutes prior to workout. Use in cycles of 6-8 weeks, with a minimum 4 week
rest period before repeating. To be used as part of a healthy lifestyle consisting
of regular physical activity and a proper diet."
I hope reason for "some water retention" might be investigated through your other lifestyle habits?
you may check up your sodium intake.


----------

